# Forum Home Renovation Leadlight  Cracked glass

## Bely1

Hope this is the right section for my question. 
I cracked the coloured Florentine glass in my window.  
Has anyone tried this procedure ? How to Repair a Crack in Stained Glass | Our Pastimes 
Can I just seal the hairline crack using glues from windscreen repair kit ? I'm not too concern about the colour.  Permatex Windshield Repair Kit - Supercheap Auto

----------

